# I hate CSRs!



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.

Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Funny how they make sure to get in touch with you for any and all customer complaints no matter how small but somehow their just too busy to bother contacting you and at least give you the opportunity to defend yourself. Nope. Just reach in and take it out of your account. 

Like you say it is your money since these shitheads aren't spending a dime of their own to transport these dipshits.


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

They always do that, adjusting fares without notifying drivers, inneficient route they say, I always fight with them, it happens to me twice now and after several emails I got the money back, that's why I always take screenshot after every fares, and always check my pay statement, if I see triangle beside a fare I always click on it.


----------



## Twiggy Branch (Jun 20, 2015)

The drivers made Uber what they are. (whatever that may be?) You would think they would want to keep them around longer. Certainly not going to if they constantly have to justify their actions and beg for the money they earned.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Just tell Uber you will no longer be transporting people you feel are intoxicated. That you will cancel the trip due to drunkeness, Uber shouldn't force you to work in such a situation then turn around and take the word of this drunk idiot over yours


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

HOLY ####!

Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email. The CSR said he sees my point and adjusted the fare back to my original amount. I login and look at my Summary & Trips, and there it is restored to the original amount. All is well, right?.... WRONG!

The email from the CSR came literally 1 minute after my weekly statement has been processed. So the fare on my statement that gets paid this week has the fare at $0. And nothing exists in my statement that gets paid next week. So this CSR waited until the moment my statement got processed so that he could "fix" the issue in a way that I would not get paid for it.

##### ####### ###### CSRs, I hope you ###### burn in ##### ######### ######. The #### you pull on drivers is ###### ##### ####### evil!!!!!

ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


Yup, I too have been on that BS ride with uber support ( LOL ) and even emailing the definition of the word "partner" to uber. Only to get the standard canned BS email back about watching their videos on a what makes for a better ride experience for the rider. Look, it's apparent that support has never drove and has no clue to the pit falls that drivers deal with daily. It's obvious that it's a reflection of queen Travis philosophy and view of drivers, pure & simple.


----------



## Tara Cree Smith (Jul 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


----------



## Tara Cree Smith (Jul 13, 2015)

"Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email."

With over 24,000 emails on a given day I would say you are lucky. Many of you come off as whiny kids. Do you think a CSR is running the company? NO. UBER does and we do as we are told. You want to be mad at someone then ask for a MANAGER.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


I just put in a request to have two hours of your paycheck set to $0 because I'm not entirely satisfied with your post. Enjoy trying to get it back.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


I actually agree with this person. If you have spent any time emailing these CSR's you would already know I wouldn't trust one of these bozo's to open a ketchup bottle never mind give you a straight answer. I got your back Tara!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

bozo's
LOL


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I actually agree with this person. If you have spent any time emailing these CSR's you would already know I wouldn't trust one of these bozo's to open a ketchup bottle never mind give you a straight answer. I got your back Tara!


Someone needs to invent a ketchup bottle that is opened via copy/paste, then I would trust them to open it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> "Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email."
> 
> With over 24,000 emails on a given day I would say you are lucky. Many of you come off as whiny kids. Do you think a CSR is running the company? NO. UBER does and we do as we are told. You want to be mad at someone then ask for a MANAGER.


Can someone give me a number where I can talk to a "manager"? NO

Tara, I can empathize with you on your work load and some drivers sounding whiny. We are "just" driving... Taking on all of the liabilities. Vehicle maintenance, insurance (or lack thereof ), fuel, and dealing with the general public daily. When we complete our day, we simply want to be compensated fairly for the services we have performed. Obviously, getting a $20 fare deducted from our work will upset us, especially if we are given no reason why nor are we informed ahead of time that this will occur. We don't have direct access to a manager, therefore we have to be an email pain in the ass in order to escalate to the manager, and even then we don't get straight answers.
They know that eventually we will probably give up and move on, and uber will keep the money we rightfully earned.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> HOLY ####!
> 
> Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email. The CSR said he sees my point and adjusted the fare back to my original amount. I login and look at my Summary & Trips, and there it is restored to the original amount. All is well, right?.... WRONG!
> 
> ...


If the adjustment was made AFTER the cut off for the week (I believe it's usually 4am each Monday?) it won't show up on your statement. It'll be on the NEXT one. The same goes for any adjustment or payments that are manually added. You won't see it until that statement is generated and sent out.

Also, I read all those hashtags as long bleeps.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial?


When someone takes goods from a retail store without paying for it, they steal it. When someone takes food from a restaurant without paying for it, they steal it. When someone takes a ride from an Uber driver without paying for it, they steal it. Do you get that? Or do you need a remedial lesson?

Look, if you want to take Uber's cut of the fare and give it back to the customer, that's your business. I don't care what you do with Uber's cut of the fare. But if you take any penny of the drivers cut of the fare, you better damn well be able to prove that the driver did something that entitles the rider to a free ride at the drivers expense, or else you are a party to an act of theft. The fact that you engage in this theft silently (failing to notify the driver when you do it) only magnifies the evil of your crime.

You say drivers are not entitled. Of course drivers are entitled... they are entitled to be paid for the service provided. To suggest otherwise is insane, and just shows how much of Uber's contempt for drivers has rubbed off on you and your thought process. Of course drivers are entitled to be compensated! SHEESH! Are you not entitled to your paycheck as a CSR? Of course you are. How would you feel if the last hour of your work was just wiped off the record and you wont get paid for it. Would you buy some BS that your aren't entitled to it? Try for just a moment to consume the #### you are dishing out.

And how can you possibly try to hide behind the excuse that it's not CSRs, but it's Uber. Do you not understand that Uber has hired you so that they can hide behind you?!? They set ridiculously awful policies, but take ZERO heat for them because they're paying you to take that heat. Yet here you are trying to divert the heat to them. You are doing the exact opposite of what Uber has hired you for. I would love to deal directly with Uber. Please, give the the number to call them. I'm not joking. I want it. So do many others here. If you really want to deflect the heat you are being paid to take, then give us exactly what will deflect that heat from you. Give us the phone number. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> "Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email."
> 
> With over 24,000 emails on a given day I would say you are lucky. Many of you come off as whiny kids. Do you think a CSR is running the company? NO. UBER does and we do as we are told. You want to be mad at someone then ask for a MANAGER.


Hah! Very true. Anything getting answered within a 24 hour time frame is lightning speed for us right now.

And the other point is very true. If we could ask about every single complaint, we would! Just because we follow company policies doesn't mean we agree with them. We would like to keep our jobs for as long as we can.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Anytime I have a drunk person with bad directions I report it to uber immediately after the trip. That way they already know about it and they have never taken a fare yet


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> And how can you possibly try to hide behind the excuse that it's not CSRs, but it's Uber. Do you not understand that Uber has hired you so that they can hide behind you?!? They set ridiculously awful policies, but take ZERO heat for them because they're paying you to take that heat. Yet here you are trying to divert the heat to them. You are doing the exact opposite of what Uber has hired you for. I would love to deal directly with Uber. Please, give the the number to call them. I'm not joking. I want it. So do many others here. If you really want to deflect the heat you are being paid to take, then give us exactly what will deflect that heat from you. Give us the phone number. PLEASE!!!!


If we want to remain employed, we follow the policies and procedures that have been set for us. They can see every single thing we do - EVERYTHING. Which makes it hard to get away with shit.

Unfortunately we have no numbers we can give out. We aren't even given the phone number for our direct supervisor. I make outbound calls to drivers regarding complaints and hell even I don't have a phone number for anyone.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Anytime I have a drunk person with bad directions I report it to uber immediately after the trip. That way they already know about it and they have never taken a fare yet


Good to know. I usually end my night at 11 pm to avoid pukers. With Ohio State on summer break I thought it would be a good chance to try out the bar closing crowd with the risk of 21 year old drinking rookies who can't hold their liquor at a low for the season. I'll add your method to my arsenal.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If we want to remain employed, we follow the policies and procedures that have been set for us. They can see every single thing we do - EVERYTHING. Which makes it hard to get away with shit.
> 
> Unfortunately we have no numbers we can give out. We aren't even given the phone number for our direct supervisor. I make outbound calls to drivers regarding complaints and hell even I don't have a phone number for anyone.


The Nazis wanted to stay employed too. I'm sure the Jews understood as well.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Anytime I have a drunk person with bad directions I report it to uber immediately after the trip. That way they already know about it and they have never taken a fare yet


Hey MR T! I may take that piece of golden advice and apply to the Smartarses that think they know a better way, and direct me into a mess of traffic or wrong exit. I've had these folk then complain about the route "I" took and try for a discount.

A pre-emptive strike against arsehole behaviour!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Hah! Very true. Anything getting answered within a 24 hour time frame is lightning speed for us right now.


Wow. That's brutal. Overloaded and terrible customer service at the same time. Blame it on Uber.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey MR T! I may take that piece of golden advice and apply to the Smartarses that think they know a better way, and direct me into a mess of traffic or wrong exit. I've had these folk then complain about the route "I" took and try for a discount.
> 
> A pre-emptive strike against arsehole behaviour!


It keeps my ass covered. I had a guy put his zip code wrong then passed out drunk. We ended up 10 miles from where we were supposed to be because of that. I emailed uber told them exactly what happened and that he threatened to contact uber and his bank to make them refund it. They said thanks and I never lost the fare.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The Nazis wanted to stay employed too. I'm sure the Jews understood as well.


Seriously, dude? A Nazi reference?

Fortunately we aren't killing anyone. Just pissing them off, apparently.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Seriously, dude? A Nazi reference?
> 
> Fortunately we aren't killing anyone. Just pissing them off, apparently.


You steal. The difference between stealing and killing is just a matter or moral degree.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Wow. That's brutal. Overloaded and terrible customer service at the same time. Blame it on Uber.


In this case you can. Why are things going so slowly? They're getting rid of the US agents that have been there for months and know what they're doing and replacing them with overseas agents who barely speak understandable english. They also don't follow procedures for keeping the queues tidy (such as closing out duplicate emails as they're supposed to) which bogs down everything. The queues used to be controlled SO much better.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You steal. The difference between stealing and killing is just a matter or moral degree.


Too bad we don't have time to send out emails for every single complaint and keep our tickets per hour where they need to be. Just because we uphold the policies doesn't mean we agree with them. As you've experienced here, you can get fares back. As much of a pain in the ass it is, writing in after a problematic trip can help greatly.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Too bad we don't have time to send out emails for every single complaint and keep our tickets per hour where they need to be. *Just because we uphold the policies doesn't mean we agree with them.* As you've experienced here, you can get fares back. As much of a pain in the ass it is, writing in after a problematic trip can help greatly.


You can continue with the "we're just doing as were told" bit with others here if it makes you feel better about your actions.

Be advised however it holds no weight with me. If you were paid to do it, then you own it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Seriously, dude? A Nazi reference?


We can not make references to Herr Schickelgruber here, either, -eh?

The opportunity has not yet come up for me (no one has discussed a certain candidate for President of the United States; there has been mention, but no discussion of this one in particular).

I hope that no one decides to ban Soviet references, as well? What will I do with the D.C. Gubbamint if Soviet references become taboo?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You can continue with the "we're just doing as were told" bit with others here if it makes you feel better about your actions.
> 
> Be advised however it holds no weight with me. If you were paid to do it, then you own it.


You *****ing at the CSRs is a lot like the pax *****ing at us when we cancel at 5 mins 3 seconds as they reach for the door handle. We are all working in a crappy system of Uber's making. The CSRs get our wrath and we get the pax's because Uber is out of touch. Just as we do things that are ethically questionable in order to make money on Uber's platform so too do the CSRs. We're trying to make this worthwhile money wise and they're trying to keep their jobs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You *****ing at the CSRs is a lot like the pax *****ing at us when we cancel at 5 mins 3 seconds as they reach for the door handle. We are all working in a crappy system of Uber's making. The CSRs get our wrath and we get the pax's because Uber is out of touch. Just as we do things that are ethically questionable in order to make money on Uber's platform so too do the CSRs. We're trying to make this worthwhile money wise and they're trying to keep their jobs.


If I ever had to do something immoral while Uber driving, I would quit.

If I were willing to do immoral things for pay, there are far more lucrative options than Uber.


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

Smh this is a very slippery slope. I'm just waiting for the headline were a highly pissed off driver says forget CSR and go back to said address to get money that he is owed. This is a simple lack of communication. Which in turn was unnesacary as they find were re-issued to the driver after he spoke up. 

On the other hand drivers allow these actions and disrespect from uber and the CSR. Until the drivers unite and stand up for themselves you will continue to be disrespected. The CSR speak to you like if they don't owe the fact they have a job are emails to answer to you. Once again if you fire up the uber app press a button but no car come to get you then it's just a nice looking app that is pointless. 

You don't need every single driver on your side just enough to make an impact. Don't look for anything to change otherwise. They say you don't know what you have till it's gone.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I dont drive pukers, and totally avoid them like UberHammer


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist,

Please let us know if there is a way to escalate to a manager without having to write numerous emails. It appears that there isn't, but I, for one, welcome the chance to improve communication. 

I am still waiting for an explanation of how I only had a 67% acceptance rate during a guarantee period. The answers I was given all pointed toward me not working the app correctly. I know that if I was pinged during my time behind the wheel, I accepted and completed the ride, unless the pax cancelled, which (supposedly) did not affect my acceptance rate. After running the numbers, and then running them again, the only conclusion that I can come to is that the cancellations were counted against me, because Uber still hasn't proven that I missed or ignored any requests.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> thehappytypist,
> 
> Please let us know if there is a way to escalate to a manager without having to write numerous emails. It appears that there isn't, but I, for one, welcome the chance to improve communication.
> 
> I am still waiting for an explanation of how I only had a 67% acceptance rate during a guarantee period. The answers I was given all pointed toward me not working the app correctly. I know that if I was pinged during my time behind the wheel, I accepted and completed the ride, unless the pax cancelled, which (supposedly) did not affect my acceptance rate. After running the numbers, and then running them again, the only conclusion that I can come to is that the cancellations were counted against me, because Uber still hasn't proven that I missed or ignored any requests.


Nope, no other way. You have to go through the CSRs to get a manager.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Nope, no other way. You have to go through the CSRs to get a manager.


Then I will have to send an email requesting that I be contacted by a manager the first time I get a canned response.
Who is above a manager? The only escalated response I got was also canned.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Then I will have to send an email requesting that I be contacted by a manager the first time I get a canned response.
> Who is above a manager? The only escalated response I got was also canned.


If you get a wrong answer then you've got a reason to be pissed but if you get mad at every answer because it's pre-written, you're going to be raging 24/7. 97% of responses we send are canned answers, deal with it or deal with even more massive wait times for responses. I don't believe there's anyone above a manager that you can get to. That's the highest level in any given city.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you get a wrong answer then you've got a reason to be pissed but if you get mad at every answer because it's pre-written, you're going to be raging 24/7. 97% of responses we send are canned answers, deal with it or deal with even more massive wait times for responses. I don't believe there's anyone above a manager that you can get to. That's the highest level in any given city.


If pre-written answers solved drivers' issues, they wouldn't get pissed. It's not the fact that they are pr-written that pisses drivers off. It's the fact that the answer (pre-written or otherwise) doesn't help that pisses them off.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If you get a wrong answer then you've got a reason to be pissed but if you get mad at every answer because it's pre-written, you're going to be raging 24/7. 97% of responses we send are canned answers, deal with it or deal with even more massive wait times for responses. I don't believe there's anyone above a manager that you can get to. That's the highest level in any given city.


You mistake me for being pissed off. I'm not. I was just thinking on screen. 
It's okay, canned responses from a manager will get me asking to contact his supervisor, and I will continue to escalate.
The problem with the canned response is that it generally exacerbates the issue and is usually off the mark. 
Case in point, I am still owed the guarantee money from a month ago. All responses have been along the lines of "make sure you are ready to drive before going online", "make sure you didn't mute your phone", followed by, "I hope this clears up the issue". I clearly and calmly stated that I have a very good knowledge of how to use my phone, and I know that it wasn't muted, and I know I was "ready to drive" because I was sitting in the car for every minute of the guarantee period. 
I have asked for proof that the alleged requests were missed, and I have gotten nothing but crickets singing. 
CSR's are not my enemy. Most of the issues I have had have been addressed pretty quickly. Thanks for your answers, because I am already escalating my missing guarantee.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been running a one man driver 
For many years

Absolutely no need for CSR

Probably 10 complaints out of 60K rides


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

No offense but CSR = huge leach


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

I like your post ......


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You can continue with the "we're just doing as were told" bit with others here if it makes you feel better about your actions.
> 
> Be advised however it holds no weight with me. If you were paid to do it, then you own it.


I like it 
It works for drivers as well


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


You are exactly right. It is theft and suould he considered illegal. More proof that oversight and regulation is desperately needed.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Too bad we don't have time to send out emails for every single complaint and keep our tickets per hour where they need to be. Just because we uphold the policies doesn't mean we agree with them. As you've experienced here, you can get fares back. As much of a pain in the ass it is, writing in after a problematic trip can help greatly.


Puh-leez! I have tried to escalate three items over the last year to a manager, like you suggested. All three times, I was met with rudeness from CSR's who refused my request. On one incident, a jerk passenger requested me three times, cancelling each call after I drove to her location and tapped that i had arrived. The contract specifically states that a cancellation fee applies if a rider cancels after the driver arrives, no time limit applies. Uber refused to give me a single cancellation fee for this mess that caused me to make zero dollars during the busiest time of the night. I was mad enough at the ***** that did this to me. But then to be greeted with a CSR who was rude and holier than thou, it made the situation even more aggravating. She refused to allow me to speak to a manager after multiple requests.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


Wouldn't it be hilarious if this was thehappytypist 's evil/angry alterego?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you get a wrong answer then you've got a reason to be pissed but if you get mad at every answer because it's pre-written, you're going to be raging 24/7. 97% of responses we send are canned answers, deal with it or deal with even more massive wait times for responses. I don't believe there's anyone above a manager that you can get to. That's the highest level in any given city.


What about when you get the wrong canned response to 4 replies? It is infuriating. It really is. But I've found tweeting at uber publicly helps. Someone actually called me when I did that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you get a wrong answer then you've got a reason to be pissed but if you get mad at every answer because it's pre-written, you're going to be raging 24/7. 97% of responses we send are canned answers, deal with it or deal with even more massive wait times for responses. I don't believe there's anyone above a manager that you can get to. That's the highest level in any given city.


I didn't get a canned answer when I asked how to load Crazy Birds onto a Uber iPhone. I didn't get an answer at all! Don't CSR's have a sense of fun? I only wanted to bring a smile to someone's dial!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What about when you get the wrong canned response to 4 replies? It is infuriating. It really is. But I've found tweeting at uber publicly helps. Someone actually called me when I did that.


It's equally as infuriating to get *****ed at about it day in and day out. Even when the canned answer solves their problem, people still have to ***** about how they're such a special snowflake and deserve hand-typed answers every time. Ain't no CSR got time for dat.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Driver sad , customer sad , CSR Sad

What did me learn ?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's equally as infuriating to get *****ed at about it day in and day out. Even when the canned answer solves their problem, people still have to ***** about how they're such a special snowflake and deserve hand-typed answers every time. Ain't no CSR got time for dat.


After the first 20 or so rides, no canned answer solves my problem. I only email when I have to, not for entertainment, like I evidently did before.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's equally as infuriating to get *****ed at about it day in and day out.


That's like trash men being infuriated that they have to pick up trash.

Uber's business model is to hide behind CSRs so that Uber doesn't have to deal with the *****ing that is a natural result of their own ridiculous policies. CSRs are paid by Uber to get *****ed at just as trash men are paid to pickup trash. And Uber has no intention of changing to policies that would reduce the natural *****ing that their existing policies result in. If Uber didn't want CSRs dealing with the *****ing, they'd have a place for CSRs to sending the *****ing to.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> That's like trash men being infuriated that they have to pick up trash.
> 
> Uber's business model is to hide behind CSRs so that Uber doesn't have to deal with the *****ing that is a natural result of their own ridiculous policies. CSRs are paid by Uber to get *****ed at just as trash men are paid to pickup trash. And Uber has no intention of changing to policies that would reduce the natural *****ing that their existing policies result in. If Uber didn't want CSRs dealing with the *****ing, they'd have a place for CSRs to sending the *****ing to.


Customer service reps in any position are not paid to be *****ed at, yelled at, called names etc. We're paid to provide assistance. It just happens to be acceptable, for whatever reason, to heap abuse on them whenever a customer feels like it. Don't shove blame for bad attitude towards service reps onto the company. People don't HAVE to be rude to them, they just need a punching bag.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll say it again
Algorithm will probably yield the same result

One condition a "LIKE"credit score must be used
The current one means sh*t

Voila no more CSR


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Customer service reps in any position are not paid to be *****ed at, yelled at, called names etc. We're paid to provide assistance. It just happens to be acceptable, for whatever reason, to heap abuse on them whenever a customer feels like it. Don't shove blame for bad attitude towards service reps onto the company. People don't HAVE to be rude to them, they just need a punching bag.


Most companies do not pay customer service reps to take abuse. When it becomes abusive the company has a process where the customer is directed to someone or a team that then handles it. Uber does not have this model. The abuse resides with the CSR to take.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'll say it again
> Algorithm will probably yield the same result
> 
> One condition a "LIKE"credit score must be used
> ...


That would probably do a better job than the overseas reps.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That would probably do a better job than the overseas reps.


Yes I agree


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Hate the CSR's all you want but every interaction I have had with them I started with a very detailed professtional email and my issues were always resolved the first time and in less than 24 hours. I hate to use this old idiom but you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Maybe some of us need to change our approach and be less abrupt when we communicating with CSR's.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That would probably do a better job than the overseas reps.


A tipping feature would improve the CSR situation as well. When someone isn't happy with service, screwing the server out of their tip is typically vindication enough for the customer to move on and just let it go. Without this method of vindication, customers are left to open up issues with CSRs. I'd estimate more than half of the customer complaints you get would never even get created if tipping existed in the Uber world.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Hate the CSR's all you want but every interaction I have had with them I started with a very detailed professtional email and my issues were always resolved the first time and in less than 24 hours. I hate to use this old idiom but you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Maybe some of us need to change our approach and be less abrupt when we communicating with CSR's.


My emails to them have always been detailed and professional.

My hatred for CSRs is what they do behind the drivers back. I had no issue to email about until one of them stole a fare from me.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I have worked customer service for a company worse than uber. I do agree that it isn't the csr rep that makes the policies. But if you work for the devil and do the Devils bidding aren't you a demon or at least a minion?

I reported all the lies once I got to the level that I could prove them. My reward was getting fired. I did get approved for unemployment after fighting it, the state said they fired me for the wrong reason. No one else I ever knew got unemployment from that place. I work in a right to work state. (Which should be called right to fire state)

Happy typist is making amends on this forum. But won't be truly free until she stops doing the job. You know uber is taking advantage of drivers and you work there.

BTW I am much happier now that I am gone from my csr job. I don't take advantage of people on a daily basis. The only person being takin advantage of is me and that's better. I am looking for new non uber employment also. 
My city still had OK rates. 
Uber would be a great company if they paid 3/4ths a mile of what a cab makes but they charge 1/2 or less.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

It's always good to start nice. After the 1st bs reply ask for a sup or manager if they don't help ask for their boss. If your request or problem is reasonable you will get to a person that will do it just so they can get rid of you and get back to pretending to work. You know being a boss.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


They do it all the time. They steal. That will be the next class action law suit. You can't take away our money because you have to get our side of the story.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello All , thank you all for opening my eyes on this Uber Scam ! Just reading your post I had a UBERSELECT trip on Tuesday @ $50+ and just for the fun of it I check , hahaha they steal your money and downgrade it to UberX for $16
hahahahaha , i just wrote them an email to correct it accordingly and that someone in the organization is stealing money ! Hey , that's what it is . Not with me ! I don't care how small the amount is , a Lawyer will be happy to send a letter to Uber and get more out of it. Maybe we can then settle for a Million 
No notification or whatsoever ... that's stealing !


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> A tipping feature would improve the CSR situation as well. When someone isn't happy with service, screwing the server out of their tip is typically vindication enough for the customer to move on and just let it go. Without this method of vindication, customers are left to open up issues with CSRs. I'd estimate more than half of the customer complaints you get would never even get created if tipping existed in the Uber world.


Completely agree. The app needs a tipping feature for all options.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Adbam said:


> I have worked customer service for a company worse than uber. I do agree that it isn't the csr rep that makes the policies. But if you work for the devil and do the Devils bidding aren't you a demon or at least a minion?
> 
> I reported all the lies once I got to the level that I could prove them. My reward was getting fired. I did get approved for unemployment after fighting it, the state said they fired me for the wrong reason. No one else I ever knew got unemployment from that place. I work in a right to work state. (Which should be called right to fire state)
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what I tell anyone else who has that same philosophy. Support me while I look for a new job and I'll gladly quit. When it gets down to it, bills and medications > moral satisfaction. And quitting a job doesn't get you unemployment.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> Hello All , thank you all for opening my eyes on this Uber Scam ! Just reading your post I had a UBERSELECT trip on Tuesday @ $50+ and just for the fun of it I check , hahaha they steal your money and downgrade it to UberX for $16
> hahahahaha , i just wrote them an email to correct it accordingly and that someone in the organization is stealing money ! Hey , that's what it is . Not with me ! I don't care how small the amount is , a Lawyer will be happy to send a letter to Uber and get more out of it. Maybe we can then settle for a Million
> No notification or whatsoever ... that's stealing !


I can imagine what the pax said I didnt/accidentally requested Uber select I need it adjusted. No problem said cSr I will just adjust it off our " partner" Uber still gets their srf and 20%. 
If you do bad things just because it's your job doesn't make it right.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I'll tell you what I tell anyone else who has that same philosophy. Support me while I look for a new job and I'll gladly quit. When it gets down to it, bills and medications > moral satisfaction. And quitting a job doesn't get you unemployment.


I didn't say it would be easy

Did you read my post?
I stood up to my bosses about injustices I didn't quit. I have a wife and 2 kids. I know your site isn't Uber owned but there are Uber employees there or visit. When you are told to adjust a rate with out partners permission or notification tell them it's wrong. No where in our agreement does it say they can take our money away. Uber is our partner and the pax are our customers. Uber is just a technology company. 1099 I am supposedly paid the srf and then I have to deduct it from my taxes. Do you think a partner has the right to take money away? Doing something bad because it is your job is still wrong. It would be better to go on access and collect food stamps than take advantage of people.

I thought your site was going to close and shipped to india?

Don't get me wrong I understand your dilemma. I think this forum is better with you here. Thank you.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I didn't get a canned answer when I asked how to load Crazy Birds onto a Uber iPhone. I didn't get an answer at all! Don't CSR's have a sense of fun? I only wanted to bring a smile to someone's dial!


POST # 49/Sydney Uber: PARDON THE
THREADUS INTERRUPTUS ........................

Please, UPNFers ALL, join me in Congrat-
ulating this "Icon for Australia" and fun-
nier than JimJefferies....in JimJefferies
Dreams, for his Outstanding Efforts to
Provide Intelligent Discourse and Ratio-
nal Arguement to this App-Based TNC
Community of Worldwide Influence!

Although it DID take 458 Days, this Recent
Likeability Surge places You in the Top
Third of 1% of UPNF's 21,200+ Sequenti-
ally Numbered Membership Applicants 
and Place among the Rarest of the Rare:
Notables above 100% Approval Rating.

Boffo Box Office my Dinkum 'Strine
Notable Neighbor! Well done.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

Yeah uber bullshit of out sourcing jobs from the US is just another reason why corporation are a piece of crap. It's not the CSR FAULT they can only do so much. People even thou there job is to help with issues there is really only so much they can do. These people are getting screwed over just like the rest of us. There maybe some that don't care but that's probably because the ones that do help and try to be sincere receive no appreciation from the person they assisted. Uber is not my main source of income but I work in the customer service field and understand that the CSR REPS probably have a quota they have to reach on a daily basis. These people are most likely over worked and under paid like the rest of us. Instead of giving grief to these folks you should understand they are in the same boat we are minus the uber driving part. 

This is just my opinion and don't expect nor care for a response, lol. ( This Message Will Selfdestruct In 10 seconds, lol. ) UBER ON!!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Reasonable said:


> Yeah uber bullshit of out sourcing jobs from the US is just another reason why corporation are a piece of crap. It's not the CSR FAULT they can only do so much. People even thou there job is to help with issues there is really only so much they can do. These people are getting screwed over just like the rest of us. There maybe some that don't care but that's probably because the ones that do help and try to be sincere receive no appreciation from the person they assisted. Uber is not my main source of income but I work in the customer service field and understand that the CSR REPS probably have a quota they have to reach on a daily basis. These people are most likely over worked and under paid like the rest of us. Instead of giving grief to these folks you should understand they are in the same boat we are minus the uber driving part.
> 
> This is just my opinion and don't expect nor care for a response, lol. ( This Message Will Selfdestruct In 10 seconds, lol. ) UBER ON!!!!


Here here!

Btw love that "sandwich" you're enjoying in your Avatar!


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


I hate to make your day worse than it already is. The CSR makes 5 times the hourly rate you do as a driver. You are expendable and they will eventually turn off your app....


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


The CSR,s make 5 times the money you make aas a driver. Get over it...


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

Actuallyt the CSR,s make much more than 5 times what the drivers make....Still get over it. Quit


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

bluebird said:


> Actuallyt the CSR,s make much more than 5 times what the drivers make....Still get over it. Quit


I made $168K last year. I do ridesharing for fun in my spare time. CSR theft makes it un-fun.

And learn how to post. You've cluttered up my thread!


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Csr's make 15$ an hour at the most. I have a feeling Uber csr's make less.


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

what planet are you on and where do you live...


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2015)

we are all stupid for thinking we are important to uber. while they have billions we worry about the cars we drive...wow


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Blue do you know what a csr stands for? I think you might be confusing them for someone in Uber management. We the drivers are uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What about when you get the wrong canned response to 4 replies? It is infuriating. It really is. But I've found tweeting at uber publicly helps. Someone actually called me when I did that.


POST # 48/JaxBeachDriver: THIS IS
WHY chi1cabby has, 
on Multiple
Occasions, asked Drivers than can co-
herently express themselves, to Get a
Twitter Account and Fire Away!

The THING is with Bisonic Firepower
the 1st #Travis K. Whatapr□□k! would
Result in a One Way Trip to Gulagia.
The cost to benefit ratio is horrible.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-i-usually-love-my-csrs-and-hate-the-uber-software.16776/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I may have to be persistent, but 9 out of 10 times I am able to get a CSR (or the 3rd or 4th CSR) to resolve a problem in what I believe is the proper manner - or least a manner that is acceptable to me. <shrug>

Example from just yesterday about a problem we all seem to have, too often: being sent to the wrong pick-up location - cancelling for 'sent to wrong address' - and then not getting paid, even though we travelled over 5 minutes to the location:

Jul 15, 23:54

Re: Trip # 83433xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx

Hi Folks -

Assistance please&#8230;

On trip # 83433xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx I received the ride request at 10:11PM.

I accepted the request and noticed the time to the pick-up was more than 15 minutes. I began driving toward the pick-up and sent a text to the rider to let them know it would be at least 15 minutes until I reached them - and asked if that was ok. They replied saying it was - and I let them know I was on my way.

Me: *Hi Julia, it looks like I'm the closest car to you. It will take me about 15 minutes to get there. Is that okay?* 10:12 PM

Uber-Cleveland: *Yes *y 10:13 PM

Me: *Very good, I am on my way. I'm at xxxxxxx Road and I-999*. 10:16 PM

Uber-Cleveland: *Thanks *10:18 PM​
When I arrived at the location indicated in the app (85 Riverxxx Rd, xxxxxxxxx, XX) I found myself at the end of a dead-end street in the middle of the woods - with no one anywhere to be seen. I called the rider and explained that I had arrived at the address she had directed me to through the app but no one was there. She replied that *she was waiting at a restaurant several miles away*. When I explained that she had sent me to the wrong location, she berated me. At that point I canceled the ride as "wrong address provided"

I drove out of my way to get this rider - and went to the exact address she told me to go to. I spent half an hour of my time and drove 10 miles total for nothing.
Since I drove more than 5 minutes to the location - and it was the riders error that they were not at that address, I should have been paid the $5 cancellation fee for this UberX request.
The trip shows as $0 fare.
Please take a moment to charge the $5 no-show fee to the rider and credit my account properly for this trip.

Thanks Much,
- Michael

-------------- Uber Reply ---------------
(At first I thought this was nothing more than the canned reply,
but I kept reading...

*Mxxxxx*(Uber)
Jul 16, 19:17

Hi Michael,

Sorry to hear about what happened on this trip. Happy to make it right for you.

I know how frustrating it can be. I also understand how valuable your time is, so I applied the cancellation fee of $5 to make sure that you were compensated here. (No need to worry about ratings from cancelled trips. When a trip is cancelled, neither the rider nor the driver are able to rate each other. Cancelled trips will never affect your rating.)

Thanks for your understanding and professionalism. Please let me know if I can help with anything else.

*Mxxxxx*
help.uber.com

---------------------------------------------------------------​
*And THAT is why I love my CSRs. *


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bluebird said:


> The CSR,s make 5 times the money you make aas a driver. Get over it...


POST # 76/bluebird: W O W ! One whole
Day Out and You're Playing
"Turd Slinger" at the UPNF Corral?

You have Majorly Disrespected the # 5 Notable Member, a BELOVED Person
who has Unselfishly Given of his Time
for the Last SEVEN MONTHS to help
Drivers even More Clueless than Yourself. 
At least.....very least.....THEY BEHAVED!

"Ridesharing" a part of Your Profile
"Statement"? : DUNCE HAT FOR YOU!

We are "Yet to be Adjudicated Emplo-
yees, of an App-Based, Transportation
Network Company". So sayeth the
Union in Seattle AND California Legis-
lation: WAKE UP @AARPbird! I'm 61.
I can say that.

Had You spent a
Month reading/studying/devouring
the Now 365,000 Posts & Replies that
Represent the Wisdom of the Member-
ship, LIKE I DID, LAST NOVEMBER, You
COULD be a Productive Asset for UPNF.

Right now, You are an Unwashed Poster-
ior begging for a Scrubbing & Discipline.

The Fecal Expulsion You portray as Fact$
about CSR Pay is equally Deficient and
WILDLY off-base. CSRs make $13-15/hr.

Even IF TedTechie makes $110-130K/yr.,
how do You Arrive at "20 times as much"
as Drivers ? WTF are You smoking.......
"Bath Salts"?

You owe UberHammer an Apology forDisrupting an Important
Thread. The last Offender that SO DISRE-
SPECTED A NOTABLE, in HIS OWN
THREAD, with Off Base, Incoherent
Ravings had "Account Deleted" as
her New Address with ALL HER
POSTS removed to Avoid CON-
TAMINATION of New Members.

Apologize. Behave or Leave.

Bison CAN be Bombastic .
Some People Deserve It.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If the adjustment was made AFTER the cut off for the week (I believe it's usually 4am each Monday?) it won't show up on your statement. It'll be on the NEXT one. The same goes for any adjustment or payments that are manually added. You won't see it until that statement is generated and sent out.


I want to clarify this a bit - and please correct me if I'm wrong HT...
The fare will still show as $0 on the statement for which the fare took place.
It will not show as FARE on the next statement, but instead, the credit will appear in MISC as an adjusted fare.

That's how I've seen it in the past.

UberH, I'm sorry this got under your collar...
but it really sounds like the CSR is handling it very well for you.
It's what I would expect in that situation, anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow bluebird! How does it feel to be sat on by an unhappy Bison? Casuale Haberdasher is usually such a placid soul, floating around the world gracing threads with his unique style.

Methinks a stratigic retreat is called for.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I want to clarify this a bit - and please correct me if I'm wrong HT...
> The fare will still show as $0 on the statement for which the fare took place.
> It will not show as FARE on the next statement, but instead, the credit will appear in MISC as an adjusted fare.
> 
> ...


The handling of it after I discovered it has been fine, assuming I see the pay next week (that remains to be seen).

It's the fact that the CSR creates the situation behind the drivers back that got under my collar. No driver should have to go through this process or any process because it's Uber's policy to take fares from drivers with ZERO discussion or notification to the driver. That's BS!!!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The handling of it after I discovered it has been fine, assuming I see the pay next week (that remains to be seen).
> 
> It's the fact that the CSR creates the situation behind the drivers back that got under my collar. No driver should have to go through this process or any process because it's Uber's policy to take fares from drivers with ZERO discussion or notification to the driver. That's BS!!!


Don't worry. I'm sure Uber will compensate you for all your time wasted sending emails fixing Uber screw ups


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow bluebird! How does it feel to be sat on by an unhappy Bison? Casuale Haberdasher is usually such a placid soul, floating around the world gracing threads with his unique style.
> 
> Methinks a stratigic retreat is called for.
> 
> View attachment 9996


POST # 88/Sydney Uber: The F O R C E
was with me.
It felt like I was Channeling a combo of
scrurbscrud
Long time Nyc cab driver and
Worcester Sauce . So Cathartic!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 88/Sydney Uber: The F O R C E
> was with me.
> It felt like I was Channeling a combo of
> scrurbscrud
> ...


The lack of presence of those three on this board now is BS!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The handling of it after I discovered it has been fine, assuming I see the pay next week (that remains to be seen).
> 
> It's the fact that the CSR creates the situation behind the drivers back that got under my collar. No driver should have to go through this process or any process because it's Uber's policy to take fares from drivers with ZERO discussion or notification to the driver. That's BS!!!


Couldn't agree more.
But you - better than most - know that these systems, policies and procedures are those of a very young organization (guided by a misanthrope). Some things will change sooner rather than later - others will change due to legal challenges and court rulings. I guess what I'm saying is, (and I can't believe I'm repeating a stupid meme) KEEP CALM, CARRY ON. Working patiently and persistently we really can get *most* errors corrected through the CSRs. The company is large enough that their internal analysts will see these types of problems show up (in data figures aggregated from information in each country) and will make system and policy changes (not out of the goodness of their heart, but because the errors cost them time and time is money).

I don't know why, but Uber gets under all of our skin as a major irritant. I think maybe it's because the arms-length system they've set-up makes us feel so completely powerless in communicating with them. Local office hours are the one place where we can break down that barrier. Anyone driving regularly should probably make a point of showing up at office (if possible) once a week... bring donuts - show up WITHOUT a complaint or problem, and just get to know the 2 or 3 folks tasked with herding the local cats.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

bluebird said:


> we are all stupid for thinking we are important to uber. while they have billions we worry about the cars we drive...wow


What kind of a stupid comment is that? I've never heard of you, but you profess to speak for me?
If you don't want the likes of the BISON smacking you down, speak for yourself, not in misguided, judgmental platitudes.
"We are all stupid..." doesn't make you part of this group - it just illustrates that you feel stupid for feeling you are important to Uber.
I, for one, have never deluded myself about my relationship with the company.
[/rant]


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> But you - better than most - know that these systems, policies and procedures are those of a very young organization (guided by a misanthrope). Some things will change sooner rather than later - others will change due to legal challenges and court rulings. I guess what I'm saying is, (and I can't believe I'm repeating a stupid meme) KEEP CALM, CARRY ON. Working patiently and persistently we really can get *most* errors corrected through the CSRs. The company is large enough that their internal analysts will see these types of problems show up (in data figures aggregated from information in each country) and will make system and policy changes (not out of the goodness of their heart, but because the errors cost them time and time is money).
> 
> I don't know why, but Uber gets under all of our skin as a major irritant. I think maybe it's because the arms-length system they've set-up makes us feel so completely powerless in communicating with them. Local office hours are the one place where we can break down that barrier. Anyone driving regularly should probably make a point of showing up at office (if possible) once a week... bring donuts - show up WITHOUT a complaint or problem, and just get to know the 2 or 3 folks tasked with herding the local cats.


I disagree. If we find a way to make Travis Kalanick's ridiculous policies and business model work, it will never change.

I hate CSRs because Travis Kalanick's ridiculous policies and business model make CSRs worthy of being hated, and it needs to change.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I disagree. If we find a way to make Travis Kalanick's ridiculous policies and business model work, it will never change.
> 
> I hate CSRs because Travis Kalanick's ridiculous policies and business model make CSRs worthy of being hated, and it needs to change.


As I described, I believe the practices and policies will change for the very reason you cite: we are wasting CSRs time with all of our requests and back-and-forth emails... that time is money. Money that Uber has to spend to correct problems. In business, the least expensive way to correct problem situations is to implement procedures and policies that prevent the problem from happening in the first place. These folks (running the company) are all business school punks - and this is basic business school stuff. Kalanick's initial 'dogma' based policies will absolutely give way to intelligent business decisions that address the bottom line: reducing expenses and increasing revenues.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I hate CSRs


Hate the sin - love the sinner... hehe!


----------



## uber pro (Jul 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


Read my post today friday. Same shit with me. Im missing a 120$ ride.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Hate the sin - love the sinner... hehe!


I reject Christian doublespeak.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I want to clarify this a bit - and please correct me if I'm wrong HT...
> The fare will still show as $0 on the statement for which the fare took place.
> It will not show as FARE on the next statement, but instead, the credit will appear in MISC as an adjusted fare.
> 
> ...


There are two different ways we add money to your account. In cases where it's a fare that has been adjusted, it will show up as normal on your next statement, under the date the ride happened. Miscellaneous payments are things like cleaning/damage fees, bonuses, or times when we have to manually add the fare if for some reason we can't adjust a fare for you.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

bluebird said:


> Actuallyt the CSR,s make much more than 5 times what the drivers make....Still get over it. Quit


Not exactly. The US csr's make between $12 and $15 an hour. Those who were among the first ones hired are at $15, those hired later are at $12 or $13.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I reject Christian doublespeak.


that's why the 'hehe'... I hate ALL double speak.
(but I still love my CSRs)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When someone takes goods from a retail store without paying for it, they steal it. When someone takes food from a restaurant without paying for it, they steal it. When someone takes a ride from an Uber driver without paying for it, they steal it. Do you get that? Or do you need a remedial lesson?
> 
> Look, if you want to take Uber's cut of the fare and give it back to the customer, that's your business. I don't care what you do with Uber's cut of the fare. But if you take any penny of the drivers cut of the fare, you better damn well be able to prove that the driver did something that entitles the rider to a free ride at the drivers expense, or else you are a party to an act of theft. The fact that you engage in this theft silently (failing to notify the driver when you do it) only magnifies the evil of your crime.
> 
> ...


I'm no legal expert, but this isn't stealing. Stealing is when there is premeditation not to pay for something before taking it. I.e. shoplifters, dine and run at a restaurant etc.

It would be difficult to prove that Uber did not intend to pay you for the fare when it sent you the ping i.e. criminal intent. The decision to not pay you was made after the job was complete, so it becomes a matter of breach of contract, which is a civil matter, not a criminal one.

But of course they are wrong to take money earned without even telling the driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The handling of it after I discovered it has been fine, assuming I see the pay next week (that remains to be seen).
> 
> It's the fact that the CSR creates the situation behind the drivers back that got under my collar. No driver should have to go through this process or any process because it's Uber's policy to take fares from drivers with ZERO discussion or notification to the driver. That's BS!!!


How do you know the CSRs are not told to not "waste time" emailing to let you know of adjustments? Doesn't even have to be outright. We are not told to NOT put a tip jar out until we do it. Maybe they GET that Uber frowns on that and they need their jobs too. Plus it sounds like they don't have time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you know the CSRs are not told to not "waste time" emailing to let you know of adjustments? Doesn't even have to be outright. We are not told to NOT put a tip jar out until we do it. Maybe they GET that Uber frowns on that and they need their jobs too. Plus it sounds like they don't have time.


They probably are told by management not to let the drivers know. But I don't buy the "we don't have time argument". That'd be like me saying to a pax that I don't have time to take them because there are other pax waiting to be picked up. Good customer service is about dedicating time to one customer, doing what you need to do, and then moving on to the next one. Not doing a rushed, half - arsed job with each customer so that throughput can be increased. That's what happens when volume targets reign over customer satisfaction targets.

Uber says its drivers are customers. Ok, by that logic, we are purchasing from Uber, in exchange for the 20% commission we pay them, driver support so that issues can be resolved and we can run our "businesses" day-to-day. But quality of service just isn't there and we are not getting what we pay for. I'd personally be too embarrassed to sell a service of such poor quality, to anyone.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you know the CSRs are not told to not "waste time" emailing to let you know of adjustments? Doesn't even have to be outright. We are not told to NOT put a tip jar out until we do it. Maybe they GET that Uber frowns on that and they need their jobs too. Plus it sounds like they don't have time.


Happy Typist confirmed CSRs are told to take the fare away without contacting the driver.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm no legal expert, but this isn't stealing. Stealing is when there is premeditation not to pay for something before taking it. I.e. shoplifters, dine and run at a restaurant etc.
> 
> It would be difficult to prove that Uber did not intend to pay you for the fare when it sent you the ping i.e. criminal intent. The decision to not pay you was made after the job was complete, so it becomes a matter of breach of contract, which is a civil matter, not a criminal one.
> 
> But of course they are wrong to take money earned without even telling the driver.


I agree. But I'm pretty sure telling a CSR that they are engaging in contract violation would not resonate with 99% of them. Calling it stealing gets the point across, even if it will be a different discussion in court, only because courts require very literal interpretation of words.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They probably are told by management not to let the drivers know. But I don't buy the "we don't have time argument". That'd be like me saying to a pax that I don't have time to take them because there are other pax waiting to be picked up. Good customer service is about dedicating time to one customer, doing what you need to do, and then moving on to the next one. Not doing a rushed, half - arsed job with each customer so that throughput can be increased. That's what happens when volume targets reign over customer satisfaction targets.
> 
> Uber says its drivers are customers. Ok, by that logic, we are purchasing from Uber, in exchange for the 20% commission we pay them, driver support so that issues can be resolved and we can run our "businesses" day-to-day. But quality of service just isn't there and we are not getting what we pay for. I'd personally be too embarrassed to sell a service of such poor quality, to anyone.


Sorry but if you buy THAT argument you should be happy to wait 20 mins for a customer to come out, take them through a drive thru, let them eat their Taco Bell in your car, pick them up after they berate you because the pin is in the wrong place and you know your rating will suffer....

NONE OF US who wish to make money with Uber is practicing great customer service 100% of the time. Not if we want to make money. I hate the crappy customer service from Uber too, but unlike MY pax who are mad at me when I cancel at 5.01 (and I do) I get that it's because of the crappy system that Uber has us in.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But I don't buy the "we don't have time argument". That'd be like me saying to a pax that I don't have time to take them because there are other pax waiting to be picked up. Good customer service is about dedicating time to one customer, doing what you need to do, and then moving on to the next one. Not doing a rushed, half - arsed job with each customer so that throughput can be increased. That's what happens when volume targets reign over customer satisfaction targets.
> 
> Uber says its drivers are customers. Ok, by that logic, we are purchasing from Uber, in exchange for the 20% commission we pay them, driver support so that issues can be resolved and we can run our "businesses" day-to-day. But quality of service just isn't there and we are not getting what we pay for. I'd personally be too embarrassed to sell a service of such poor quality, to anyone.


Our tickets per hour quota says otherwise. That's the main thing they look at when deciding to renew our contracts or not. It also isn't part of the training - tier 1 agents aren't even trained on how to create new tickets for sending outbound emails.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sorry but if you buy THAT argument you should be happy to wait 20 mins for a customer to come out, take them through a drive thru, let them eat their Taco Bell in your car, pick them up after they berate you because the pin is in the wrong place and you know your rating will suffer....


The point I was making was about providing good customer service, which is not the same as tolerating pax who try to take liberties. Many drivers get confused on this, though. To their detriment they end up taking a lot of unnecessary abuse from abusive pax, all from not being aware of this simple difference.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Our tickets per hour quota says otherwise. That's the main thing they look at when deciding to renew our contracts or not.


What does your tickets per hour quota say? I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm pretty sure telling a CSR that they are engaging in contract violation would not resonate with 99% of them. Calling it stealing gets the point across...


I don't believe that for a minute. In their shoes, when you accuse ME of stealing, I'm going to very defensive... I'm just doing my job - and you're bullying me. That's not the attitude I want a CSR to take with me. Once I manage to establish that I can speak English and that I'm not just venting, nearly all of the CSRs in my experience have become my advocate. I don't think that would happen if I told them they were stealing from me. BUT I DO UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> What does your tickets per hour quota say? I don't know what you mean.


just like all phone customer service jobs: the number of open tickets your process, per hour. You don't get paid to SOLVE something; you get paid to clear your quota of open customer service requests (tix).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't believe that for a minute. In their shoes, when you accuse ME of stealing, I'm going to very defensive... I'm just doing my job - and you're bullying me. That's not the attitude I want a CSR to take with me. Once I manage to establish that I can speak English and that I'm not just venting, nearly all of the CSRs in my experience have become my advocate. I don't think that would happen if I told them they were stealing from me. BUT I DO UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.


I don't care what attitude a CSR takes with me. I want to get my point across. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I don't care what attitude a CSR takes with me. I want to get my point across. Mission accomplished.


I know the feeling.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm no legal expert, but this isn't stealing. Stealing is when there is premeditation not to pay for something before taking it. I.e. shoplifters, dine and run at a restaurant etc.
> 
> It would be difficult to prove that Uber did not intend to pay you for the fare when it sent you the ping i.e. criminal intent. The decision to not pay you was made after the job was complete, so it becomes a matter of breach of contract, which is a civil matter, not a criminal one.
> 
> But of course they are wrong to take money earned without even telling the driver.


There is no need to be a legal expert to know that this is morally disgusting. For decent human beings, it constitutes theft to take something away from somebody else that should not have been taken, and particularly doing so in a surreptitious way so that the person does not notice that you are taking their property. The last part is what is really reprehensible in what Uber, and its agents CSRs like the one of this case, are doing.

And there is premeditation in the action of the CSR. This was not a "mistake", an exceptional case that was the exception to the rule. What happened in that case IS the premeditated policy and practice of Uber and its CS apparatus. And they keep on doing it because the majority of drivers in the majority of the cases will not notice what happened, and will lose their hard-earned income.

Saying that because in the end UberHammer got his money back everything is ok is like saying that because the police caught the thief that broke into your house and got back to you the recovered belongings, committing the theft was ok because in the end no material harm was done.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Not exactly. The US csr's make between $12 and $15 an hour. Those who were among the first ones hired are at $15, those hired later are at $12 or $13.


and in the Pillifines and *INN-*jah they earn seventy five cents per hour. See why the outsourcing?


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Csr's make 15$ an hour at the most. I have a feeling Uber csr's make less.





thehappytypist said:


> Not exactly. The US csr's make between $12 and $15 an hour. Those who were among the first ones hired are at $15, those hired later are at $12 or $13.


Called it. Told you guys I know my customer service. We got to find happytypist a new job so she can tell her Travis minions to shove it.

I know become an Uber driver. HAHAHA


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> What does your tickets per hour quota say? I don't know what you mean.


Email csr's have to complete a certain amount of emails per hour. I've done both email and over the phone. The new agents have less ability to help in all situations than the old ones. For example when you send a throw up email with pics they have to send it to the "throw up guru" that will decide how much your throw up is worth.
to be honest email csr's do a bunch of copy paste send repeat, copy paste send repeat. Pretty boring.
believe it or not I liked it more on the phones


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> just like all phone customer service jobs: the number of open tickets your process, per hour. You don't get paid to SOLVE something; you get paid to clear your quota of open customer service requests (tix).


Yeah, that's what the quota is, but Happy said her quota is saying something. Not sure what she means.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

A ticket is an issue/problem and or request. Her sight must have 1. Tph or and average tickets per hour that must be achieved .
and 
2. She is saying that you have to be a special agent to open a ticket (or email to another person that isn't the original requestor)
This thread is about adjusting a fair for the rider without telling the driver.
and she is saying she's not allowed to do it and maybe doesn't know many agents that can.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

**Shes saying normal agents can't create a new email to tell the driver**


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, that's what the quota is, but Happy said her quota is saying something. Not sure what she means.


You said: "But I don't buy the "we don't have time argument".
She replied: "Our tickets per hour quota says otherwise."
In other words - she says they don't have time because in order to keep their jobs, CSRs have to clear x number of tickets per hour.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Adbam said:


> **Shes saying normal agents can't create a new email to tell the driver**


Right.
The SYSTEM *should* notify the partner automatically whenever a change has been made to a recorded fare.


----------



## Tara Cree Smith (Jul 13, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Can someone give me a number where I can talk to a "manager"? NO
> 
> Tara, I can empathize with you on your work load and some drivers sounding whiny. We are "just" driving... Taking on all of the liabilities. Vehicle maintenance, insurance (or lack thereof ), fuel, and dealing with the general public daily. When we complete our day, we simply want to be compensated fairly for the services we have performed. Obviously, getting a $20 fare deducted from our work will upset us, especially if we are given no reason why nor are we informed ahead of time that this will occur. We don't have direct access to a manager, therefore we have to be an email pain in the ass in order to escalate to the manager, and even then we don't get straight answers.
> They know that eventually we will probably give up and move on, and uber will keep the money we rightfully earned.


We don't have a phone number that you guys can call us...again...not a CSR's fault. We work for Uber and we can only do with what they provide. The city teams (mostly) have offices that you can go into. I never understood why they don't have phone numbers of we don't have the ability to talk on the phone but that is how they are outlined.

I don't think all drivers are "whiny" but I do think someone sitting here saying they hate CSR's and complaining about things they really don't have a clear picture of is close. We receive 10,000 PLUS emails daily. And then someone complains that they get responded to in a few hours? They should be glad it didn't take a few days.

My only purpose for joining this site was to give an idea of how it really is on the "other side" and that we are people too. People who also have other jobs, have served and are serving our country, mothers, fathers....just like some of you.


----------



## Tara Cree Smith (Jul 13, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Hah! Very true. Anything getting answered within a 24 hour time frame is lightning speed for us right now.
> 
> And the other point is very true. If we could ask about every single complaint, we would! Just because we follow company policies doesn't mean we agree with them. We would like to keep our jobs for as long as we can.


EXACTLY.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Artificial statistics not based in or connected to reality put undue pressure on employees. This gives rise to complaints about poor customer service and dissatisfaction.

Did you ever wonder why once you start to order at Icky-D's, Starbutt's or Boogar King that the counter person tries to rush you through it and especially, wants to grab your money out of your hand? Did you ever wonder why if you order more than two things, one item always is missing? It is because the counter people have these "customer served" time quotas. The clock starts when the counter person starts to punch in the order on the register. These places consider a customer _served_ when he has paid. Most customers do not consider themselves _served_ until they have received their Egg IckMuffin and coffee. Thus, those statistics have no basis in reality. The employee's various attempts to game this, motivated by a desire to keep his job, further damages the credibility of these statistics.

Cab companies are similar. Did you ever wonder why the call takers, the "operators", as we call them, are short and _seem_ rude? This is because their performance is based on "statistics", that is, how many calls that they write in an hour. In many cases, only the calls for service that they write are counted. If they handle a fare question, service question, call back, call out, complaint or (rarely in these days of wireless telephones) a message for a driver, that does not count. The result is that they are under tremendous pressure to get the person off the line and move on to the next one. As these jobs pay minimum wage, you are going to get minimum talent, as a rule. To be sure, even the minimum talent can perform acceptably, but not under that kind of pressure. When I was a company official, my company was still writing calls on paper tickets. If the operator did a call-out, she was supposed to write the customer response (abbreviated, mind you: OK, A/M, a big X for a cancellation, and so forth...). Operators also wrote the messages for the drivers, a ticket to tell the dispatcher about a complaint, a call back ticket, and the like. Thus, almost every time that an operator picked up the telephone, there was a written record. More than once, when I suspected that a dispatcher was accusing an operator of slacking, I suspected that it was personal. Since I had instructed everyone to save all tickets, all that I had to do was fetch them, count th e "opportunities" and make my decision. More than once I found that while one operator might have been "outwriting" the other one by two-to-one, I found out that the other operator was doing all the call outs, and, by the luck of the draw, wound up with most of the call-backs, fare questions and service questions. Thus, the operator in question actually was doing what I had been paying her to do: answer the telephone.

To be sure, you can program a computer to tell you every time that an operator takes a call, but it is difficult always to know the subject of that call. Nobody writes down anything, any more.

What happens is that an employee's "performance" is measured by statistics that have little, if any, basis in what actually occurs. Thus, the Uber CSR is in a position similar to that of a Icky-D's counter person or a cab company operator.

......but then who was it who stated "There are three kinds of lies: lies, _damned_ lies and *statistics."?*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you ever wonder why once you start to order at Icky-D's, Starbutt's or Boogar King that the counter person tries to rush you through it and especially, wants to grab your money out of your hand?


Uh, no.


> Did you ever wonder why if you order more than two things, one item always is missing?


No, again.

Your point may be right (I have my doubts, sorry)
but your example analogies aren't.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


You are WRONG. This has happened to me as well. The CSR doesn't consider for a single moment that the driver DELIVERED THE SERVICE AND DAMNED WELL WILL BE PAID FOR IT. We know exactly what you do. You deliver canned answers from your bedroom while in your pj's. You arbitrarily take money from our pockets and food from our tables with your lazy attention to detail. I've even had a CSR forget to change the name after cutting/pasting. If you feel like your job is so awful then why don't you put in a bit more effort. CSR's, for the most part, suck and do no thinking for themselves.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Drivers have their compensation taken from them behind their backs... yet it's the CSRs who do it, and get paid to do it, that are playing the victim card. 

As soon as CSRs have hours of their pay just randomly wiped off their paychecks by Uber, I'll add them to being victims of Uber. Until then, they are paid to be the minion's of Uber's evil.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> We know exactly what you do.


Who the heck is "we"? You don't speak for me.


> You deliver canned answers


Yeah... and how many different answers do you give every day to the passengers who ask you the same questions, over and over and over?[/QUOTE]


> ... from your bedroom while in your pj's.


So what.?


> You arbitrarily take money from our pockets and food from our tables with your lazy attention to detail.


Now you're just making shit up. There's nothing arbitrary about it. But way to go making absurd accusations to support your own fantasy of how CSRs are out to get us.


> I've even had a CSR forget to change the name after cutting/pasting.


Oh no - really... you mean CSRs are Human Beings who make mistakes?
I guess you'll be happier when CSRs are replaced with the automated CSR Computer Systems driven by algorithms and artificial intelligence.
*Driverless cars aren't the only automation in Uber's future.*


> ICSR's, for the most part, suck and do no thinking for themselves.


CSRs are low paid call center/customer service agents following the directives and policies of their employers. They could earn more working as a nanny. Beating up on those at the lowest position of the company ladder is just plain stupid - in my opinion.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Drivers have their compensation taken from them behind their backs... yet it's the CSRs who do it


CSRs are also the ones who see to it that Uber ADDs fares and cancelation fees to my account when I report a problem.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey, CSRs... what the deal with this?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/crrs-no-longer-rated-with-s-the-way-drivers-are-pas-fail-now.28397/


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Who the heck is "we"? You don't speak for me.
> 
> Yeah... and how many different answers do you give every day to the passengers who ask you the same questions, over and over and over?


So what.?

Now you're just making shit up. There's nothing arbitrary about it. But way to go making absurd accusations to support your own fantasy of how CSRs are out to get us.

Oh no - really... you mean CSRs are Human Beings who make mistakes?
I guess you'll be happier when CSRs are replaced with the automated CSR Computer Systems driven by algorithms and artificial intelligence.
*Driverless cars aren't the only automation in Uber's future.*

CSRs are low paid call center/customer service agents following the directives and policies of their employers. They could earn more working as a nanny. Beating up on those at the lowest position of the company ladder is just plain stupid - in my opinion.[/QUOTE]
"We" the 2 drivers in my house and others we know.
Seriously I busted the SAME passenger 3 times - each time he said "bad route" and *poof* fare gone. So I ask a few other drivers if they know this guy, Russell, and SURE ENOUGH. I find 2 who know him AND HAVE ENDURED THE SAME BATTLE, WITH THE SAME PASSENGER AND MULTIPLE TIMES. A $27.00 fare goes to $17 or $0 depending, I guess on the CSR who doesn't notice tgat this guy has done this/gotten away with it multiple times.
Explain to me how you are an effective CSR if you routinely makes things far more complicated than they need to be? 
You seem to be a person with incredibly low standards. Keep in mind, while they don't leave their homes to work, you are face to face w/thieves like Russell the rider/scammer, killing your car and,MAKING FAR LESS THAN A CSR. Have you forgotten that you pay 20% to Uber. WTF are you willing to be so mediocre?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> CSRs are also the ones who see to it that Uber ADDs fares and cancelation fees to my account when I report a problem.


Most criminals have done positive things in their lives too.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Most criminals have done positive things in their lives too.


Yeah... so we humans all do things we are proud of and other things, not so much.
In my opinion (only) that doesn't mean someone deserves to be derided for being human.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah... so we humans all do things we are proud of and other things, not so much.
> In my opinion (only) that doesn't mean someone deserves to be derided for being human.


To err is human. This issue is no error.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> To err is human. This issue is no error.


You're right - it wasn't an error. Uber's policy and procedure resulted in $ being taken off your payment statement.
And I'd be furious about that, too (and have been).
But* it was the CSR who immediately addressed your concern and without hesitation or question RESOLVED it to your benefit*.
It just seems to me that your 'hate' is misplaced and being directed at the wrong entity.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're right - it wasn't an error. Uber's policy and procedure resulted in $ being taken off your payment statement.
> And I'd be furious about that, too (and have been).
> But* it was the CSR who immediately addressed your concern and without hesitation or question RESOLVED it to your benefit*.
> It just seems to me that your 'hate' is misplaced and being directed at the wrong entity.


I've read your opinion on this matter numerous times now.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

What's a CSR ? Stand for ?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> But* it was the CSR who immediately addressed your concern and without hesitation or question RESOLVED it to your benefit*.


Gee, next time that a thief steals my property, I accuse him to the police, the police catches him and returns the property to me, and since in the end I did not loose anything, I am going to be lauding and applauding the thief for his actions.

Drivers should not be constantly having to like call the police to get returned what belongs to them and had been stolen by the actions of a CSR.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

daniel mondello said:


> What's a CSR ? Stand for ?


Criminal Swindling Robbers


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> What's a CSR ? Stand for ?


CSR = Customer Service Representative


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


Hello tara welcome to the forum,

Please read my posts in this thread I have all the experience you have in top tier customer service that you have and posibly more. I was an excellent agent that was promoted to the highest tier of my site faster than anyone at the site. I stuck up for the customers and proved that the client was deceptive and manipulative.

No one at my site wanted to fire me not even the head of HR or the site director because they knew I was right. I care and I love my brothers and sisters (you included). But how can a company continue their lies and deceit if one of the best employees points it out to them. Answer they actually had to bring another HR employee from another site to fire me. 
So yes there is a driver here that knows customer service inbound outbound email claims accounts. You name it I know it.
the drivers are your (Ubers) customers. The riders are our (drivers) customers.
all the fees that Uber takes are paid to us and then deducted right away.
We have to deduct all of them from our taxes.
you should not take money from your customer with out some kind of notification and or dispute process.

AND LASTLY I WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE DECIEPT I COMMITTED WHILE WORKING FOR ANOTHER EVIL COMPANY!!! JUST BECAUSE IT'S YOUR JOB DOESN'T MAKE IT RIGHT. YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE INJUSTICES YOU COMMIT.

If your fine with working there anyway than so be it. But you have the ability to do something better or make it better. Your not a robot that has to do what you were programed to do. 
Good luck.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I've read your opinion on this matter numerous times now.


I hope you're not upset with me for discussing the issue and responding with my own views and opinions... seeing that I have the exact same experience you described, but came away from the experience with a very different opinion of the CSRs I've dealt with. I'm absolutely not trying to annoy you or change your mind... just sharing my own experience on the topic and maybe challenge you to see that yours is not the only perspective (which I have clearly failed at doing).


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/members/michael-cleveland.6945/ 
the cSr already said what they make between 12 and 15$ an hour......
ahhh that's more than the average nationwide Uber driver makes after fees and expenses.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol I'm still trying to figure out how to put someone's name and icon in a post.....?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Adbam said:


> https://uberpeople.net/members/michael-cleveland.6945/
> the cSr already said what they make between 12 and 15$ an hour......
> ahhh that's more than the average nationwide Uber driver makes after fees and expenses.


More than the average what?

It's a low level job earning low wages.
I own and operate a company that does job placements of in-home care providers
(household employees - ie: house-keepers, maids, nannies)
and they average the same $12-$15/hr...
and some earn as much as $20/hr.

If you think $12-$15/hr is high wages you're living in a different world than I am.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I hope you're not upset with me for discussing the issue and responding with my own views and opinions... seeing that I have the exact same experience you described, but came away from the experience with a very different opinion of the CSRs I've dealt with. I'm absolutely not trying to annoy you or change your mind... just sharing my own experience on the topic and maybe challenge you to see that yours is not the only perspective (which I have clearly failed at doing).


I'm not upset with the discussion. If I didn't want to discuss, I wouldn't have created the thread.

I could do without one person making the same point over and over again in the discussion though. That being said, I don't make the rules around here, so I don't think you're doing anything wrong. I personally just find it annoying.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> More than the average what?
> 
> It's a low level job earning low wages.
> I own and operate a company that does job placements of in-home care providers
> ...


Do you even read the posts you reply to? Nowhere did I say that's high wage earning job.
And if you read the rest of my sentence you wouldn't have to ask more than average what? 
15$ an hour is more than the average nation wide Uber driver makes after gas depreciation, ubers cut and expenses.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Do you even read the posts you reply to? Nowhere did I say that's high wage earning job.
> And if you read the rest of my sentence you wouldn't have to ask more than average what?
> 15$ an hour is more than the average nation wide Uber driver makes after gas depreciation, ubers cut and expenses.


Aside from the fact that your citation of earnings is pulled out of thin air (and based on repots here in the forum and published articles all over the place, Uber drivers seem earn at least $10/hr BEFORE figuring available tax deductions...)
can you tell me what the relevance is of comparing the earnings of a driver are to those of a CSR?
And do you even know what the avg hourly earnings for US private sector workers is in the US? (not that this is relevant, either)


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> and in the Pillifines and *INN-*jah they earn seventy five cents per hour. See why the outsourcing?


Duh? We know why it's happening. We also know why it's not a good idea at all. For the latest round of contracts everyone was renewed, so speculation is flying.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Right.
> The SYSTEM *should* notify the partner automatically whenever a change has been made to a recorded fare.


Completely agree, and we aren't afraid to say so. CSRs voice their opinions pretty often, or at least we on the NYC team do (we're rowdy, mouthy and opinionated), and managers would acknowledge that they heard/read it. Not that it counts for much.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Aside from the fact that your citation of earnings is pulled out of thin air (and based on repots here in the forum and published articles all over the place, Uber drivers seem earn at least $10/hr BEFORE figuring available tax deductions...)
> can you tell me what the relevance is of comparing the earnings of a driver are to those of a CSR?
> And do you even know what the avg hourly earnings for US private sector workers is in the US? (not that this is relevant, either)


Let's see what is the relevance of comparing Uber driver wages on an Uber driver forum with the wages of csr's that acknowledge deducting money from those drives without telling them???
hmm wow I don't know.

You keep talking about your other businesses and average private sector wages that isnt relevant to this thread or forum.
I didn't know a csr working for a contracted probably publicly traded company (aka not uber) and or an uber driver is an average private sector job.

My estimations are more accurate and pertinent to this thread and forum.

You obviously aren't a full time Uber driver and I know you don't have the experience in customer service that I do.

So just keep on repeating the same thing and posting replies that don't make sense and don't belong here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wouldn't that be " robed "


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Wouldn't that be " robed "


Why were they wearing robes?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Why were they wearing robes?


The robber would be the rider 
The driver would be the "robed"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I got it
Makes sense the way it is
Driver is the criminal


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Let's see what is the relevance of comparing Uber driver wages on an Uber driver forum with the wages of csr's that acknowledge deducting money from those drives without telling them???
> hmm wow I don't know.


No surprise there.
Can you say Apples to Oranges?


> You keep talking about your other businesses and average private sector wages that isnt relevant to this thread or forum.


Hyperbole doesn't bolster your irrelevant arguments. Mentioning something once to make a point is not "keep making comments about...", but you knew that.



> I didn't know a csr working for a contracted probably publicly traded company (aka not uber) and or an uber driver is an average private sector job.


It's late, so I may be slow on the uptick here... but Uber IS a private sector company, and their workers (employees and independent contractors - and the employees contracted) to them - ARE private sector employees. You do know, don't you , that employees who work for publicly traded companies (ie: not the government) ARE working in the private sector?

And you did notice, didn't you, that the private sector wages I posted from the Bur. of Labor Statistics was PRECEEDED with my comment
... wait for it...
*"not that this is relevant, either"*



> My estimations are more accurate and pertinent to this thread and forum.


In your own mind, obviously. And that's fine. I find your opinion on this matter to be wholly uninformed and irrelevant.



> You obviously aren't a full time Uber driver


I drove full time hours for 6 months (winter) and cut back to just evenings and some weekend hours in the spring (after taking a month off from driving). No that I have a clue as to why you think that, too, is relevant to anything here - or anything at all.



> ... and I know you don't have the experience in customer service that I do.


You know nothing about my experience... but unless you are substantially older than I am (57) then I can assure my experience in customer service, writing customer service policies and procedures and managing customer service call centers and field representatives is at least equal to your experience.



> So just keep on repeating the same thing and posting replies that don't make sense and don't belong here.


With or without your permission, I intend to. If you don't like what you read or it doesn't make sense to you, then you are free to move on to the next post, block me, ignore me, ask me questions - or just continue being the know-it-all arrogant guy you're portraying self to be.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Duh? We know why it's happening. We also know why it's not a good idea at all. For the latest round of contracts everyone was renewed, so speculation is flying.


Your posts always put a smile on my face happytypist.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Why were they wearing robes?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Michael I've looked at all ur posts again on this thread and I'm trying to find your point. I guess your point is that your better at dealing with csr's than most and feel sorry for them because they have a crappy job doing bad things but still making more than us.
Maybe you should go find csrpeople.net.
I'm pro driver I'm here to connect and help other drivers.
why are you here? I think your here to argue because you miss debate class.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Michael I've looked at all ur posts again on this thread and I'm trying to find your point. I guess your point is that your better at dealing with csr's than most and feel sorry for them because they have a crappy job doing bad things but still making more than us.
> Maybe you should go find csrpeople.net.
> I'm pro driver I'm here to connect and help other drivers.
> why are you here? I think your here to argue because you miss debate class.


Feel free to think whatever you want.
Why you think I or anyone else cares about what you think of me or anyone else is beyond me.
Clearly you've mastered the art of juvenile self-importance.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> We don't have a phone number that you guys can call us...again...not a CSR's fault. We work for Uber and we can only do with what they provide. The city teams (mostly) have offices that you can go into. I never understood why they don't have phone numbers of we don't have the ability to talk on the phone but that is how they are outlined.
> 
> I don't think all drivers are "whiny" but I do think someone sitting here saying they hate CSR's and complaining about things they really don't have a clear picture of is close. We receive 10,000 PLUS emails daily. And then someone complains that they get responded to in a few hours? They should be glad it didn't take a few days.
> 
> My only purpose for joining this site was to give an idea of how it really is on the "other side" and that we are people too. People who also have other jobs, have served and are serving our country, mothers, fathers....just like some of you.


I cannot help but wonder if you are the same Tara that screwed me about of being fully reimbursed for a cleaning fee when a rider puked in my vehicle several months ago in Wichita.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Completely agree, and we aren't afraid to say so. CSRs voice their opinions pretty often, or at least we on the NYC team do (we're rowdy, mouthy and opinionated), and managers would acknowledge that they heard/read it. Not that it counts for much.


Lol, what a shocker, the NYC CSRs are rowdy, mouthy and opinionated. Good for you, keep it up.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Lol, what a shocker, the NYC CSRs are rowdy, mouthy and opinionated. Good for you, keep it up.


We're from all over the US so we just take on the NYC attitude in order to better relate to riders. lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

thehappytypist said:


> We're from all over the US so we just take on the NYC attitude in order to better relate to riders. lol


I wonder what thehappytypist is doing now?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I wonder what thehappytypist is doing now?


In Therapy


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I wonder what thehappytypist is doing now?


Odds are high that she's in a much better situation than being an Uber CSR.

That being said, now that Kalanick is no longer in the drivers seat setting ridiculously anti-driver policies, being an Uber CSR is probably a much better gig now.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

They always do that, adjusting fares without notifying drivers, inneficient route they say, I always fight with them, it happens to me twice now and after several emails I got the money back, that's why I always take screenshot after every fares, and always check my pay statement, if I see triangle beside a fare I always click on it.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> You know NOTHING about what a CSR, what they do or what they go through on a daily basis. You think you are an Uber driver? no. You are an independent contractor. You are not entitled. CSR's have no way of stealing anything from you. "stealing trips behind your back" are you remedial? This is UBER not the CSR's fault. A lot of you people don't get it and I find it hilarious how upset you get and send in multiple emails over BS. We do not have the power to take your money. You hate us? Trust me, we hate whiny grown men too. But why don't you leave me your email and account name so I can look into it for you? I would be glad to. =)


Now look who's whining, just saying.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Picked up a rider last night around 2:20 AM. He is drunk off his ass, but doesn't look like he can't handle it and I assess the risk of puking is small. So I clicked begin trip... the rider entered the destination, so I read it off for him to confirm. He confirmed, so I clicked navigate and off we went. Arrived at the destination and I point to a house and say "is that it". He says no, pauses... and then says "i live on west, not east". So I stop, change the destination to west, and head over to west, about a mile away and drop him off. The fare was just over $21. It was on my list of trips when I went to bed.
> 
> Today the fare now says $0. I've sent an email to support, but this is ridiculous. No notification that a $21 fare has been taken away from me. They just do it behind our backs. #### THEM!!!! And if you are a CSR who has done this, #### YOU!!!! You have no right to take money from someone without at the very least notifying them. It's called stealing you dumbasses!!!!! It's insane that drivers have to monitor their trips to ensure CSRs don't steal them from behind our backs because some drunk idiot entered his own address wrong, and complained that somehow he's the victim of a driver who went to the wrong destination. This guy was a victim of his own drunkeness. And somehow that means I owe him a free ride. My god, you CSRs are idiots. I hate you. Seriously, I hate you!


Keep emailing them eith every detail about the trip, keep explaining everything from A to Z, tell them never to touch your earnings or remove earnings from your totals, keep telling them that if they have any kind of issue or problem with one of your trips, they need to contact you before even considering their next move, tell them you completed your portion of the terms of agreement and you won't allow then to steal from you after completing a trip driving an intoxicated pax to the address he entered then had to have changed since he first entered the wrong address.

If you don't do it already, take screenshots of each of your trips' details (after you accept a trip request, tap the three little parallel lines in the upper right hand corner of the screen (it includes the passenger's destination, the type of ride (Uber X, etc), and the surge amount). I know it's a pain in the ass but it's a good habit to get into because then you have proof of what information was originally in your system.

Just keep emailing them, don't stop until they agree to return your money, and reiterate the fact that it is not legal not to pay someone for work completed (whether you are an independent contractor or full employee). Don't let them end the communication on the issue- keep writing until it's fixed.

They count on people to give up because it's so frustrating dealing with them - they first don't even READ your original communication to them, then after writing to them a second time to request that an actual human read your email in full, they write back a second time and ask you to give them all of the details about the situation, which you already did in your first communication to them! It is beyond frustrating, but stay polite and respectful because they're just doing what Uber tells them to do when they receive these emails, despite the fact that what Uber is doing SUCKS. as long as you have the facts on your side, (and you ideally took screenshots), they have to pay you. it really is NOT legal for them to touch your money or remove money from your earnings Once it's YOURS.

Any other industry and any other organization would handle this differently; no other business would remove the earnings of an employee or independent contractor without knowing they'd be sued. In legitimate, above-board companies, if there is any discrepancy or question regarding their worker's actions or situation the company would first speak to the worker in question and get their side of the situation. No organization in the world takes one person's word as fact and then goes to another person's earnings and takes out money based on what the first person told them, then never contacts the person whose money they touched and forces that person to FIGHT TOOTH AND NAIL to get their money back. It is INSANITY. Beyond reprehensible.

Uber is a sad excuse for a business and their business practices are atrocious.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> "Uber finally responds nearly 22 hours after I sent the email."
> 
> With over 24,000 emails on a given day I would say you are lucky. Many of you come off as whiny kids. Do you think a CSR is running the company? NO. UBER does and we do as we are told. You want to be mad at someone then ask for a MANAGER.


I saw someone ask for a manager when she was standing up for a promo she didn't receive. The manager said, "We are choosing to end our relationship with you". It was brutally sad to see.


----------

